# Another Show About Paramedics: The Listener



## VentMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.hulu.com/the-listener


Yes another fine show about a Paramedic.  

It has:

Super Hero rescues.

Disregard for scene safety.

Unlawful entry of a personal residence as well as many other privately owned properties that are closed as crime scenes.

Lying on official reports and to official investigators.

Interfering with police investigations.

Contaminating crime scenes and then telling the detective to lie about it.


----------



## amberdt03 (Jun 14, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> http://www.hulu.com/the-listener
> 
> 
> Yes another fine show about a Paramedic.
> ...





wait....you mean all that stuff doesn't happen on a regular basis....i quit. lol.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

I almost forgot the part where IFTs are a punishment for those that can not pass their cert evalulation and must be reduced to taxi drivers.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 14, 2009)

Ummm, I watched it and lost interest in 5 minutes. Doubt it will be back next year...Actually had no clue it was even on. Oh well.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 14, 2009)

Now we all know what the police feel like with all these cop shows on the air.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 14, 2009)

Someone sent me a link to this a couple of days ago, I haven't watched it, but I looked up some info on it. 

The lead character can read peoples thoughts, so I'm guessing this is supposed to be more of a supernatural guy-goes-above-and-beyond-to-save-the-world type show rather than any sort of accurate representation of the profession.


----------



## Dominion (Jun 14, 2009)

watched a little bit of it....it's a terrible show.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 14, 2009)

"When God hooks you up with free cable... you gotta think he expects you to do a little surfing."

LOLZ. How deep.


----------



## exodus (Jun 14, 2009)

My mom called me into her room the other night and was like OMG this guy's an EMT!!! xD


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 14, 2009)

I wiki'ed it and apparently its on in Canada. leave it to the Canadians to insult the profession.

Though "trauma" doesnt make it look any better in america!


----------



## rmellish (Jun 14, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> http://www.hulu.com/the-listener
> 
> 
> Yes another fine show about a Paramedic.
> ...



Wow, this almost makes "Saved" look good....almost...


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

The only believable part was that he could hear people's thoughts.


----------



## exodus (Jun 14, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> The only believable part was that he could hear people's thoughts.



What about when they dove into the tipped over car without securing it. Then got stuck.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

exodus said:


> What about when they dove into the tipped over car without securing it. Then got stuck.


 
That was a great moment for the FFs.


----------



## exodus (Jun 14, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> That was a great moment for the FFs.



I loved it haha!

They were all:

Hai, FF's save teh day again. stoopid medikz


----------



## MedicMorgan (Jun 14, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> http://www.hulu.com/the-listener
> 
> 
> Yes another fine show about a Paramedic.
> ...





Yeah but he's Telepathic... that makes him right all the time.


----------



## mikie (Jun 14, 2009)

*EMS, 911, EMERGENCY...riiighttt*

It actually hurts to watch.

I couldn't even finish watching it.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 15, 2009)

Easy to point out the flaws in the show, and I must admit it's not my thing, but I must play devils advocate here. How many people would really watch a show about the stuff we actually do?


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 15, 2009)

Buzz said:


> How many people would really watch a show about the stuff we actually do?


 
Probably just those who want to train at a medic mill for an exciting career playing with the lights and sirens and score with pretty doctors or nurses.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Probably just those who want to train at a medic mill for an exciting career playing with the lights and sirens and score with pretty doctors or nurses.



Isn't that why _everyone_ joined EMS? That's why I did. Woohoo lights and sirens.


----------



## JonTullos (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds like every whacker's new favorite show.


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 15, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> Sounds like every whacker's new favorite show.



Nah, they sit around in a circle and "bop the boa" to reruns of 'Emergency' and 'Third Watch'...then they quote the shows at lunch and compare light-bars.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn, and I thought all this time being a medic would let me do all of this stuff, get super powers, maybe even fly?! O,well..looks like I have to be normal and actually follow rules and care about the PT.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 16, 2009)

I never found Third Watch to be a whacker show. It's actually pretty solid, the small parts involving the medics that actually make it into the episodes.


----------



## silver (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm waiting for when Heroes and The Listener cross plot lines...


----------



## sop (Jun 16, 2009)

I will watch the show and let you know what I think about it.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 16, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> Sounds like every whacker's new favorite show.




Okay, what exactly is a whacker? Sorry, I know its a dumb question.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 16, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Okay, what exactly is a whacker? Sorry, I know its a dumb question.



http://forums.firehouse.com/showthread.php?t=48596


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh Okay, gotcha now. Thank you.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 16, 2009)

This show SUCKS. I had to stop watching halfway through the first episode.


----------



## karaya (Jun 16, 2009)

daedalus said:


> This show SUCKS. I had to stop watching halfway through the first episode.


 
SUCKS is a good description.  The first five minutes had me retching.  Terrible script and way, way over the top hammy performances.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 17, 2009)

karaya said:


> SUCKS is a good description.  The first five minutes had me retching.  Terrible script and way, way over the top hammy performances.



I didn't know that paramedics could investigate crimes! The cops seem to not even mind in this show....amazing!

The script was f***ing terrible. The characters were way over the top. I too was retching.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 17, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I didn't know that paramedics could investigate crimes! The cops seem to not even mind in this show....amazing!
> 
> The script was f***ing terrible. The characters were way over the top. I too was retching.



I didn't really get the impression it was focused on these guys in the course of the duty. It seemed to me like it was just more about this guy with a superhero power that just happened to be a paramedic. 

But if we're going to point out all the legalities involved in superhero type actions, we could probably create some epic lists using Batman, Superman/Smallville, Spiderman, The X-Men, Heros, etc. 

But I do agree about the script. It's a poorly written show.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 17, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I didn't really get the impression it was focused on these guys in the course of the duty. It seemed to me like it was just more about this guy with a superhero power that just happened to be a paramedic.


 
It becomes bad when he wears his Paramedic uniform to gain entry into the homes of people to investigate and their "trust" to talk to him.    It is also a poor showing when he gets PD to lie for him that he didn't contaminate evidence or was even at the crime scenes...again in uniform.  And then there is that life saving heroics that is kinda pathetic and makes them look like a couple of idiots when they have to be rescued for their own stupidity of rushing in.   Of course, some could learn a lesson from that.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 17, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> It becomes bad when he wears his Paramedic uniform to gain entry into the homes of people to investigate and their "trust" to talk to him.    It is also a poor showing when he gets PD to lie for him that he didn't contaminate evidence or was even at the crime scenes...again in uniform.  And then there is that life saving heroics that is kinda pathetic and makes them look like a couple of idiots when they have to be rescued for their own stupidity of rushing in.   Of course, some could learn a lesson from that.



Using my uniform to misrepresent myself like that to the public would get me fired. That is exceedingly inappropriate. And than, the dude runs into a building where the kidnapper is!

Hey Buzz and Karaya, who is that guy in your avatar?


----------



## Melclin (Jun 17, 2009)

Granted its a crap show. But I'm not sure that people watching a show about a mind reading paramedic will take anything too seriously. 

You would have to be a special kind of stupid to watch this and think there's any EMS realism. 

If you're worried about public perception or the effect on people getting into EMS, you have bigger fish to fry than this show.


----------



## karaya (Jun 17, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Hey Buzz and Karaya, who is that guy in your avatar?


 
Com' on!  You don't know Dr. Strangelove?  Peter Sellers is the actor portraying Strangelove.


----------



## SES4 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Omfg.*

What a HORRIBLE show.  

Period.


----------



## sop (Jun 20, 2009)

sop said:


> I will watch the show and let you know what I think about it.



this show sucks goat's milk. :glare:


----------



## Patrol42 (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe it's a fantasy type show, but was mislabeled and had too little fairy dust and trolls, and just sucks.


----------



## iamtran (Jul 10, 2009)

*Remind me to cry when NBC's Trauma comes on*



SES4 said:


> What a HORRIBLE show.
> 
> Period.


Imagine when Trauma comes on. GOD . . . it's going to be great isn't it? 
All our protocols will update with procedures on jumping out of burning helicopters. 
When the show Trauma does comes on, we will all die a little . . . grrrreat


----------



## Melclin (Jul 10, 2009)

I like shows like this. They are hilariously ridiculous. Grey's Anatomy makes me happy - trauma will do the same. B) Tell me it wasn't the biggest lol on TV when Meredith had to hold the bomb still in that guy's chest.


----------



## SES4 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Literally LOL'ed*



iamtran said:


> Imagine when Trauma comes on. GOD . . . it's going to be great isn't it?
> All our protocols will update with procedures on jumping out of burning helicopters.
> When the show Trauma does comes on, we will all die a little . . . grrrreat



LMFAO. I love it.   Truly it will be PHENOMENAL!  Oh and I would LOVVEEE to jump outta' a burning bird.  It would just make my day.  LOL.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 10, 2009)

I hate fictional TV shows about EMS. Either they protray us as drug seeking, washed out med students or fire eating Ricky Rescuers. 

The other reason is every time there is a major network t.v. show in my area EMS classes increase about 25-40%. The problem with that of course is they expect the television version and not the real life version. Most wash out the first week or two but still you have to deal with the ..... " _I thought_" .....statements. 

R/r 911


----------



## SES4 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Correct... Once again. *



Ridryder911 said:


> I hate fictional TV shows about EMS. Either they protray us as drug seeking, washed out med students or fire eating Ricky Rescuers.
> 
> The other reason is every time there is a major network t.v. show in my area EMS classes increase about 25-40%. The problem with that of course is they expect the television version and not the real life version. Most wash out the first week or two but still you have to deal with the ..... " _I thought_" .....statements.
> 
> R/r 911




You are completely correct Rid.  The same goes for law enforcement and *gasp, dare I utter this profession here* Fire Fighting films and television shows.  I am especially sick of FF and EMS shows and films though because as you stated they do not portray FF and EMS professionals in good ways at all generally.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I hate fictional TV shows about EMS. Either they protray us as drug seeking, washed out med students or fire eating Ricky Rescuers.
> 
> The other reason is every time there is a major network t.v. show in my area EMS classes increase about 25-40%. The problem with that of course is they expect the television version and not the real life version. Most wash out the first week or two but still you have to deal with the ..... " _I thought_" .....statements.
> 
> R/r 911


I don't know which is worse: the Ricky Rescue wannabes or a class full of premeds.  At least with premed students you can have the satisfaction of giving them a blemish on their transcripts when their attitude gets in the way during clinicals.  This happened several times when I was a preceptor.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 11, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I hate fictional TV shows about EMS. Either they protray us as drug seeking, washed out med students or fire eating Ricky Rescuers.
> 
> The other reason is every time there is a major network t.v. show in my area EMS classes increase about 25-40%. The problem with that of course is they expect the television version and not the real life version. Most wash out the first week or two but still you have to deal with the ..... " _I thought_" .....statements.
> 
> R/r 911



LOL, get a better selection process then. The fact that just anyone can sign up for an 'EMS course' on a whim, because they saw Trauma and wrote a check, is a bigger indictment on the field than these shows.:unsure:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 11, 2009)

Melclin said:


> LOL, get a better selection process then. The fact that just anyone can sign up for an 'EMS course' on a whim, because they saw Trauma and wrote a check, is a bigger indictment on the field than these shows.:unsure:




Very true, something I have been an advocate for and those that know me is my passion of screening applicants. Alas though, education here is also a profitable one. If you don't accept them someone else will take their money. Administration may agree with your philosophy but be aware; when you ask for funding in your department, your enrollment better be equal to those competitors. 

It is too easy to become a Paramedic in the U.S. As long one has a check and can read almost the 6'th grade level its pretty much a sure thing. 

R/r 911


----------



## mmorsepfd (Jul 11, 2009)

Being a part-time writer I spent a year writing a screenplay based on my experiences. It is a character driven, true life portrayal of what we do. I'm meeting a producer/director on Tuesday, he's interested in the thing. Keeping fingers crossed he takes it seriously. On a positive note, his father is a 32 year veteran firefighter from providence, (ret) who finished his career as EMS chief.


----------

